# WHat should they call this monday?



## z106 (29 Sep 2008)

They called last monday fortnight 'meltdown monday'

Seeing as todays losses have been far worse on the iseq (Is today the worst one day drop ever in fact?), what should they call this monday?

(Note : For any good suggestions that are not selected for this monday, rest assured that they will probably have a chance in coming mondays given how things are going.)


----------



## my2leftfeet (29 Sep 2008)

Its "Blue Monday" according to RTE Radio 1


----------



## Sunny (29 Sep 2008)

my2leftfeet said:


> Its "Blue Monday" according to RTE Radio 1


 
Thats a bit poor. Had higher hopes for George Lee!!


----------



## z106 (29 Sep 2008)

Ya. Blue monday is disappointing alright.

Given that black monday in 1987 only resulted in a drop of 8.8%, they really shoudl have come up with something better.

Either that or else they possibly rushed into 'Black monday' too early back in '87.
Maybe they should have been a bit more cautious with that term originally.

I think they should call today 'Really black Monday'


----------



## Howitzer (29 Sep 2008)

Black Hole Monday?


----------



## diarmuidc (29 Sep 2008)

Massacre Monday
Mournful Monday
My Yacht is now a Rowboat Monday


----------



## z106 (29 Sep 2008)

Maybe we should start a campaign to get mondays taken off the calendar altogether and just jump straight to tuesdays after the weekend.

Maybe sneak it into the new lisbon treaty or something ?
Sure - no one reads that document anyway so it will be too late by the time people realise monday is gone.

It certainly couldn't harm things you'd imagine?


----------



## Simeon (29 Sep 2008)

Why not go the way of soap powders and say 'original black Monday'. Now, I know it's not original but neither is the soap powder. Gives a feeling of  gravitas and authenticity.


----------



## theoneill (29 Sep 2008)

Meltdown Monday 2

i imagine there are more sequels to come


----------



## z106 (29 Sep 2008)

theoneill said:


> Meltdown Monday 2
> 
> i imagine there are more sequels to come


 
Maybe they could do a prequel like they did with star wars and call it black monday ?


----------



## Howitzer (29 Sep 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> Maybe they could do a prequel like they did with star wars and call it black monday ?


Death Star Monday?


----------



## z106 (29 Sep 2008)

Does anyone here remember back in the good ol' days when you would put your pension into equities - the idea being that upon retirement it would be worth more than what you put into it?

Ah yes - they were the good ol' days !


----------



## PaddyW (29 Sep 2008)

'My Yacht is now a Rowboat Monday'

That's gotta be a contender!!

Talking about pensions, Irish life down 15 % . . my  poor pension

I don't like Mondays.


----------



## z106 (29 Sep 2008)

Looks like geldof was right all along.


----------



## Sunny (29 Sep 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> Does anyone here remember back in the good ol' days when you would put your pension into equities - the idea being that upon retirement it would be worth more than what you put into it?
> 
> Ah yes - they were the good ol' days !


 
And if you are those very fortunate people on a defined benefit pension, the good ol' days are still going strong!

Imagine the holes that will now start appearing on balance sheets for unfunded pension liabilities for these schemes. Not even going to mention our own public sector pension bill.


----------



## PaddyW (29 Sep 2008)

What's a defined benefit pension?


----------



## mf1 (29 Sep 2008)

PaddyW said:


> What's a defined benefit pension?



Instead of getting a return on the contributions you made, you are guaranteed  a definite proportion of your final salary - as in defined benefits

It is a hugely valuable pension to have.

mf


----------



## Mrs Mac (29 Sep 2008)

Very very black Monday.

My God what a day - I'm still reeling.

What will tomorrow hold?


----------



## nad (29 Sep 2008)

What about MONSOON MONDAY  can it get any worse?


----------



## dem_syhp (29 Sep 2008)

my2leftfeet said:


> Its "Blue Monday" according to RTE Radio 1


 
I think Blue Monday's quite good.  Leaves a bit of scope for if, sorry when, it gets worse.  We can move on the the black days then.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Sep 2008)

Folks

Please do not discuss these issues outside the Safety of Irish Deposits forum

Brendan


----------

